# Buddha Statue Spotted On Mars ... Or Is It Just A Rock Formation?



## Cyberghost (Oct 17, 2015)

*img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/scalefit_630_noupscale/562018231400002200c7a143.jpeg​
A "Buddha"-like statue has been spotted on Mars (above image) and, according to the headline about it on Mirror.co.uk, it's "held up as 'proof' that intelligent life existed there."

Following the thread of this story leads to some questionable facts that suggest the red planet is covered in ancient relics and artifacts.

The trail points to ufosightingsdaily.com, that headlines this object as "Stunning Martian God Found On Mars!" with the date of its discovery listed as October 2015.

UFOsightingsdaily's Scott C. Waring, a self-proclaimed UFOlogist, actually rides the fence when he writes, "I think we have seen this statue before, but never this close up. ... [It] shows a face and head turned to its right, with breasts and a plump stomach, shoulders. The photo alone should be enough to convince the United Nations that intelligent life once existed on Mars, but NASA doesn't want anyone to know the truth."

First of all, Waring is correct when he mentions seeing the statue before, but not correct that it was "never this close up."

Exactly a year ago, right after NASA's Curiosity rover snapped a picture on Mars (Oct. 7, 2014) that revealed this "statue" image in a group of rocks, Waring's ufosightingsdaily posted (on Oct. 13) a story and enhanced close-up of the statue-like object, under the headline: "Sitting Statue Discovered On Mars." Date of discovery: October 2014.

Question: Why would ufosightingsdaily allege that the statue figure was only just discovered this month when it also made the same claim a year ago? The site further states the statue was found by YouTube channel Paranormal Crucible, which offers many visual examples of bizarre things on the red planet. 

The site even took the NASA statue photo and enhanced it to bring out some far-out features, as shown in the following video:

​
"Due to the poor quality of this NASA image, we have to rebuild it, using colorization techniques and a little artistic license. It would appear ... that Mars did, indeed, have an advanced culture, a culture intelligent enough to create monuments of their kings or gods," according to Paranormal Crucible.

The image below shows, on the left, a close-up of the original NASA 2014 image, and, at right, the enhanced and colorized version created by Paranormal Crucible.

*img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/scalefit_630_noupscale/562112cd12000026007e549f.jpeg​
Over the last few years, other "alien" items have supposedly been photographed on Mars -- things that NASA routinely dismisses as misidentified rock formations. These include an iguana, a floating spoon, a traffic light, ancient cities, humanoid figures, pyramids, a finger, thigh bone and a door handle. The list goes on, and you can check out a few of these peculiar Martian rock anomalies in the slideshow below. 

And let's not forget some of the strange things photographed on our celestial neighbor -- the moon. Last year, Internet users spotted a tall, shadowy, human-like figure, standing and casting a long shadow on the lunar surface.

The credibility of these reports doesn't hold water -- even newly-discovered Martian water -- when the facts simply don't support the claims.

Source: Huffingtonpost


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 17, 2015)

It appears as what you want to believe


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2015)

It's the alienempire's work.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2015)

The eye sees what it wants to see. 

*I'm kidding, its the work of:*

*www.thepastafoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/FSM-icon.gif

*www.thepastafoundation.org/


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2015)

These people don't have any work.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2015)

Flash said:


> These people don't have any work.



This is their work


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 18, 2015)

I dont want to live on this planet anymore


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I dont want to live on this planet anymore



Mars calling.


----------



## icebags (Oct 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I dont want to live on this planet anymore



so, you are ready to grow potatoes on ur own poop ?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2015)

I am waiting when teleporting becomes real


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 29, 2015)

its fake


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol ....


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2016)

NASA news: Probe pictures â€˜giant snailâ€™ on the surface of Pluto | Metro News

*i.imgur.com/wgKyFVf.jpg


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 12, 2016)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareidolia

/r/Pareidolia/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 30, 2016)

It is a *hearsay*,no doubt about that.


----------

